

Distributed earthquake detection... using your macbook - Sam_Odio
http://www.wired.com/science/planetearth/news/2008/03/quake_networkhttp://www.wired.com/science/planetearth/news/2008/03/quake_network

======
mixmax
You got the link wrong - this is probably what you want:
[http://www.wired.com/science/planetearth/news/2008/03/quake_...](http://www.wired.com/science/planetearth/news/2008/03/quake_network)

;-)

Really cool idea btw.

